
Obama to Nominate Tech Adviser Julius Genachowski as FCC Chair - davidtspf01
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123180775460975639.html
======
Ras_
Seems that the tech incubator LaunchBox Digital does not only incubate tech
startups...

<http://www.launchboxdigital.com/about-us.html> (About us, Founders: Julius
Genachowski)

Which chair for pg?

